# Do transducers wear out



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I have been working to try and get my Gen 3 HDS to read like I know it should for several years . It does ok , but my Gen 2 on my previous boat read way way better . 

I've installed all updates , I've tried adjusting transducer placement , I've tried various settings . It just does not do as good as I know it should . 

I'm beginning to question the transducer , or possibility that I'm getting interference . I did not install this unit like I did on my old boat . So it's possible cables could have been run too close together . But I don't honestly know . 

The boat is a 210 StarCraft fish master . I've had it about 5 years . It's a 2011 model . 

I don't know the age of the Gen 3 HDS . 

Is it worth buying a new 83/200 skimmer transducer and trying it ? I'm kinda at a loss .


----------



## tudkey (Sep 24, 2014)

Not sure. But interested to hear from others. My gen 3 helix isn’t showing left side of SI. Thought it may be my transducer. But need to try updating.


----------



## Gradyfish (Jan 22, 2017)

Transducers definitely do go bad. The crystals degrade over time and can be damaged by contact. They are also susceptible to damage by running your sonar while the boat is out of the water. I’ve also seen them just quit working without any warning. Myself and others I know install multiple transducers so when problems show up, a quick swap helps with diagnosing the problem.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I've had several Garmin trolling motor mounted transducers go bad over the years until I started turning off the unit when I lift the motor. They definitely do not like being ran out of water.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I ordered a new transducer . I'll let you all know . In my gut I feel like it's the transducer . I was just looking for a little reassurance.


----------



## Whitefin (Sep 4, 2008)

I can't say I have ever had a transducer go bad. Probably just lucky. I've also heard you shouldn't run unit out of water .How would you check it after installation and also programing? I've accidentally left it on when leaving the lake and occasionally turn it on in the garage to make changes.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Whitefin said:


> I can't say I have ever had a transducer go bad. Probably just lucky. I've also heard you shouldn't run unit out of water .How would you check it after installation and also programing? I've accidentally left it on when leaving the lake and occasionally turn it on in the garage to make changes.


I think they want you to be on the water when you do that stuff.


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

I know on my garmins, you can disable the transducer when you are doing things on the unit, when out of the water. Hit the power button once it will come up, turn off system, or disable all transducers. I’m sure other manufacturers have the same functions.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I have damaged the transducer wiring multiple times with spot lock. When spot lock does a 360 and I’m not paying attention….


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm also interested in the feedback on this topic.

I have a Lorance 7,, & Friday, the depth & screen stuck at 12'ow.
I shut it off & re-started,,,, & the screen didn't move or change, & then the depth readout kept flashing 00.
I unplugged both cables & checked all contacts for corrosion,,, everything look fine. 
While out of the water, we could not hear the transducer 'click',,, as usual.

What's my next best check?

try plugging in another transducer?

THANKS,, for any guidance.


----------



## Rodbuster (Apr 14, 2004)

I had my ducer go bad. I had even replaced the finder and the problem followed it. I have a through hull so I did not want to just pull it.I findly picked up a new ducer and kept it in the box tell I went out on the lake. The finder was showing the same bad reading so I unplugged the ducer and plugged in the new one. hand held it over the side of the boat and wow what a difference. Than I went home and pulled the old one out. If you can find a ducer new or used just to try you can eliminate the question..


----------



## Buzzi (Jun 14, 2004)

Doboy said:


> I'm also interested in the feedback on this topic.
> 
> I have a Lorance 7,, & Friday, the depth & screen stuck at 12'ow.
> I shut it off & re-started,,,, & the screen didn't move or change, & then the depth readout kept flashing 00.
> ...


 This happened to me twice on an HD Gen 3. Through doing random things it started again. When it happened again I used the google machine and it suggested the Stop Sonar feature. Sure enough. You have no doubt thought of that but I had used Lowrance for years and the possibility that I had accidentally stopped it never occurred to me.


----------

